# Valentine's Day is coming. What would you do?



## KeepLookingUp (Feb 6, 2014)

First time posting in a TAM forum but I must admit I've been checking out the site for a couple of months now. I'm currently in a 'trial' separation (I moved out of the house December 1), and so far things have been very amicable between both of us. I don't know where things are going to end for us, and like everyone in a separation I have moments of hope when I think we'll pull through this and be stronger because of it, and then at times I feel as though this happened for a reason and it's meant to be this way. 

My question is this...Valentine's Day is only days away and then her birthday will be the following week. Would love to hear from others about how you recommend approaching these days. Would you buy her a gift or no gift? What message does not giving her a gift send and on the other hand what message does it send if I give her something? Any insight or perspective would be appreciated.


----------



## Sincererlytrying (Oct 31, 2012)

Go with how you feel. If it feels right to give a gift then do it. If it feels wrong then don't. Really depends on how your trial separation is making you feel. You can use it as a step to show you want to reconcile or as a way to show you are continuing to separate.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe I am growing heartless, but I do not care about Valentine's day. It is like whatever day for me.
HOWEVER this is about you so....

If it is a trial separation, by all means get her a gift. Maybe bundle the gift as a birthday and Valentines to let her know you are thinking of her. 
Or be open and ask straight up if she thinks it is appropriate to exchange gifts for Valentines.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What would I do? Easy lays on V-day, but too much emotional expectation, I'm waiting till the phase passes then hook up again with another FWB

If I was in your shoes though, well, if things are heading towards reconciliation then sure, buy a gift, if not, then what's the point? Find another valentine!


----------

